# Microsoft Office 2007 for Windows 2000 Professional



## renodakota

I realize that the system requirements for Office 2007 are to have Windows XP SP2 or higher to install. ....but. I was wondering if there's any possibility of a patch or something out there to enable me to install on a Windows 2000 Professional system.

I've got a relative with a damn old computer, but it does have 512mb ram surprisingly... so it would run it okay if it could install.

Any suggestions?:4-dontkno


----------



## Stu_computer

don't think there is a way to run Office 2007 on w2k. 

is there a reason why it has to be Office 2007?

i can suggest some alternatives in general...

Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats

Windows Server 2003 Trial

then there is OpenOffice, it's free and runs on practically all windows versions.

or the portable version, doesn't install itself into windows so thats a big plus OpenOffice.org Portable


----------



## nimd4

Trying to find if someone made it work, also. It seems like it won't be possible, but you never know.. Office 2007 and newer is just always _better_ than the previous one... & Windows 2000 is just better than the later one. So it makes sense 

ps.
I realize that the new Core i7 chip and chipset make this idea obsolete.


----------

